# Simple desk not so simple?



## trickadee (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the forum and working with wood.

I want what looks like a simple desk, but I am trying to figure out how to create this very clean looking mitre. How do I do this?










I understand it needs reinforcement, but how do I do this? I love it because I can't see anything- no nails, dowels, splines, and there's nothing underneath the joint. Where does the strength come from?

Any tips for a newbie for trying to create this?

Thanks.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

My guess is it is a hidden joint type that is covers by the veneer


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

trickadee said:


> I want what looks like a simple desk, but I am trying to figure out how to create this very clean looking mitre. How do I do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 

To create that joint, it might be nice to know what comprises the materials of the parts. Is it hardwood plywood, or veneer? Is it even wood, or is it a laminate?

I see a fairly obvious joint line at the corner, and makes me wonder.










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's either got dowels or biscuits. Can't see underneath.


----------

